# Frank Mundus -- Original "Jaws" Captian



## MA-Caver (Sep 15, 2008)

http://www.newsday.com/ny-limundus0914,0,7561328.story


> *Legendary shark hunter Frank Mundus, 82, dies*
> 
> *Heart attack takes famed Montauk fisherman*
> 
> ...


A brave man who took on our nightmares and brought them to the surface for our viewing pleasure and helped inspire one of the greatest horror films of all time. He didn't need a bigger boat, there wasn't a boat big enough for him.
RIP Frank.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 15, 2008)

.


----------



## stickarts (Sep 15, 2008)

.


----------



## bluekey88 (Sep 15, 2008)

.

Farewell and adieu to you, Spanish Ladies,
Farewell and adieu to you, ladies of Spain;
For we've received orders for to sail for ole England,
But we hope in a short time to see you again.


----------



## morph4me (Sep 15, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 15, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 17, 2008)

.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 18, 2008)

.


----------

